# just some snaps



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww gorgeous pics of a truly gorgeous boy. Is the dog in the last pic yours as well or just a friend? It looks like my Willow when she's in full flight running with her fur flowing backwards 

Elmo is so photogenic


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

They are gorgeous! :001_wub: 

Do you mind me asking what camera you use? The quality and detail is amazing!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!! i'd love an 'elmo'!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awwww gorgeous pics of a truly gorgeous boy. Is the dog in the last pic yours as well or just a friend? It looks like my Willow when she's in full flight running with her fur flowing backwards
> 
> Elmo is so photogenic


At the back is Polar our pup and the front is Hunny B who is two. Both ours.

Elmo is the 3rd and 4th photo. ... thank you


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

portiaa said:


> They are gorgeous! :001_wub:
> 
> Do you mind me asking what camera you use? The quality and detail is amazing!


It s a Nikon D300 but the lens is the secret.. Nikkor - 70 mm - 200 mm - F/2.8... fast glass


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> At the back is Polar our pup and the front is Hunny B who is two. Both ours.
> 
> Elmo is the 3rd and 4th photo. ... thank you


They are all gorgeous. Love the name Polar, it's a great name.


----------

